# Fish Fungus help- cory safe medication?



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I've had a 10 gallon freshwater tank (I know, too small, I live in a dorm!) going for about 6 months. It houses:
2 Schwartz's Corys, 3 Fancy Guppies and 5-7 babies, 2 Honey Gourami, 1 Chinese Algae eater, live Java Fern

When I got home from vacation a few days ago I found that one of my cory's had died of some sort of fungus (I used to have 3). The other fish looked fine, so I decided to just do a water change (20%, as usual) and monitor it, but today I noticed that my male fancy guppy has some little white fungus growing off of his dorsal fin, it seems to have just appeared, and all of the fish are acting normal, but I definitely want to treat it as soon as possible.

I assume I'm right in my diagnosis, it looks like little white tufts coming off of my guppy's fin. The girl taking care of my fish said the cory looked like it had grown a white beard, but that's all I know about his condition.

I've jacked the heat up a bit to 81°F, but I don't want to add salt because of my Cory's.

My water params are normal, the same as when I left, all tested with a liquid test kit:
pH- 7.4
Ammonia- 0
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 10ppm

Does anyone have a recommendation on the type of medication to use? I want to make sure to use something safe for my corys, as I've heard that lot of medications are dangerous to scale-less fish.

I've attatched a photo below, hopefully it's not too small or blurry.

Thanks for any help!








[/list]


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

PimaFix is my all around fix-all. Fungus Guard is another product I use.


----------

